# Questions: NJ local 102 Interview



## Rocinante (Apr 19, 2011)

I was in your position a year ago, no electrical background at all. I would really try to not worry about your lack of experience and how that will be considered by the board. There isnt anything between now and then that you can do to change it anyway.

What you need to do is focus on your strengths and work that into your responses.

There will be a 7 or 8 member interview board seated around a conference table. Each of them will take turns asking you questions. When I interviewed not one of them asked me any technical, industry related, or any other question that exposed my lack of experience.

Show them you are intelligent, eager, hard working, reliable, and have a good aptitude for learning and you should do fine in the interview.

Some say less experience may be a plus since you haven't picked up any bad habits. 

Good luck.


----------



## MGFlowers (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks Rocinante for the timely encouragement.


----------

